# Ben Vrackie Sextant on Ebay.



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Any ex Ben Vrackie navigators might be interested in this item on Ebay.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-M...UK_Sporting_Goods_Sailing&hash=item4ac8058168


----------



## Clanline (Dec 19, 2007)

At first glance I thought it was my old 'sun gun' as it looks exactly the same!
I got it from my father who as Captain had no use for it and was 1925 vintage but still as accurate as the newer ones.
Used it up until the 70's then sold it to a Liverpool pilot a few years ago.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Isn't it strange that the EBAY sellers rarely attach a ships name even when same obviously available (direct from breaking yards).

No owner 'selling on' would upset the MOU by removing kit for souvenirs but they might well pay lots more than the average punter when a ship once 'his' arrives at the scrap yard (sorry now we must say re-cycling yard).


----------

